# Handlebar type - Bull horns or drops and why...?



## Nickel II

I think I've decided to have an IRO built up for me, and one thing I'm undecided on is the handlebar style.
- Bull horns or traditional drop bars,
- and if I go with bull horns, brake levers on the tips of the bull horns or on the flat part of the bars up close (I don't know how else to describe it)

My question is why should I choose on bar over the other, and how do I decide where to put the brake levers?

For some background on my riding, I mtn bike and road bike. On mtn bike, I ride a santa cruz superlight and would categorize myself as a XC typle rider, firedroads and singletrack. Medium aggressiveness, not into big drops, etc. I also ride a convert SS mtn bike.

I have a roadbike that I use mainly for commuting and long weekend rides. I've done a few centuries and a few supported bike tours of 500 miles plus. I'm not fast, not slow and generally ride solo (rarely do a group ride).

My IRO SS would be replacing my road bike, to be mainly used as a commuter (~15-18 miles a day RT) and longer weekend rides. I live in San Diego and have some hills to deal with. Definitely not flat. I plan on riding a 42/18 to start.

Right now I am leaning towards bull horn handlebars with the brake levers on the flat part near the stem, not on the ends. But I like the looks of them on the ends, but rarely would I see myself that far stretched out and needing to brake.

Hope this isn't a dumb question - there just seems to be a lot of options and I don;t know why to choose one over the other when I've only ever ridden drop bars.

Thanks in advance for any insight !!!


----------



## Colin Y

I had the same problem in regard to horns vs drops. I decided on horns because the size of my present bike makes riding on the drops pretty uncomfortable (frame's too small for me so I have to raise the seat a lot and the bars don't rise very high). I also use my bike to commute so I don't need to achieve the aerodynamic position that the drops give me.

I am also planning on putting cross lever on the flats because, like you, only see myself riding on the horns when I don't need to brake.

I don't think anyone can really tell you why you should choose one type of bar over the other besides basing it on your personal preference.

Hopefully this helps and good luck


----------



## Guest

Its a good point that the way the frame is built is a factor but if I could use either one I like drop bars as they offer plenty of hand positions and I like drop bars quite a bit better if I am climbing or descending much.


----------



## JohnStonebarger

If it's anything but a commuter I say drop bars, no question. Why limit your positions with a bullhorn? On those longer weekend rides you'll want the option to go into the drops.


----------



## seeborough

JohnStonebarger said:


> If it's anything but a commuter I say drop bars, no question. Why limit your positions with a bullhorn? On those longer weekend rides you'll want the option to go into the drops.


I tried bullhorns twice - one homemade effort and one industrial offering. Neither was as comfortable as drop bars. And, other than sprinting for the town sign on the Wednesday evening hammer fests and the occasional ill-fated breakaway attempt, I don't usually ride in the drops. 

While commuting, I use 5 different hand positions with drop bars: next to the stem, middle of the flat part, on the forward bend, on the flat part between the bend and the hoods, on the hoods, on the tip of the hoods. With bullhorns, I would have to give up the last two. It was a no-brainer for me - drop bars, please!

Added bonuses: 
1. It still looks like a real bike.
2. No hipster appeal. :thumbsup:


----------



## shibaman

I only used the horns when I did some test rides before I bought my Langster. I like the drop bars because of the many hand positions you can use. When the sun goes down, the temperature drops, and the wind picks up, the drops are great for speed and less wind.
At 30+ mi. in the dark and cold I want to get home fast, and the drops help me do that!


----------



## kiwisimon

drops, more options for hands.


----------



## roadfix

...all depends on your riding style. Best thing to do is experiment. You'll eventually end up the ideal set up that's right for you.


----------



## ukiahb

I tried bullhorns and liked them OK but had a lot of trouble with hand numbness so I went back to drops. FWIW Tektro and Cane Creek make Campy copy brake levers that are very comfortable with drop bars.


----------



## desmo13

SOMA Urban pursuit bars. I like these bullhorns because they are long, you can stretch out and get down almost like Tri bars.

I do everything from commuting, playing around and 60 mile fast paced group rides in them.


----------



## JCavilia

*Drops for me*

Personally, I really need the variety of hand positions, especially commuting on a fixed gear. Probably 75% of the time I'm on the bends or hoods (I run one brake and a dummy hood on the other side), which approximates the bullhorn position, but if I need to grind up a hill at low rpm, or I'm facing a headwind, it's really useful to have the low, stable position of the hooks available.


----------



## axcxnj

i prefer bullhorns..but whynot just get both and try them out, handlebars are easily changed.

will you be getting road drop bars, track drop bars, or CX drop bars? the three are very different. track drop bars dont give you too many comfortable options unless you ride in the drops all the time, road bars are self explanatory, and if you run both brake levers it will be comfortable, CX drop bars are generally wider and allow for the top mount cheater levers, these may be better for you since you are coming from a mtb, being used to wider bars


----------



## nealric

I find bullhorns more comfortable for low cadence climbing out of the saddle.


----------



## randi_526

Drops with a front cross bar brake lever. No hoods. I don't use the drops much, but I'ts nice to have them sometimes, Like when its cold and windy like shibaman said.


----------



## Dave Hickey

randi_526 said:


> Drops with a front cross bar brake lever. No hoods. I don't use the drops much, but I'ts nice to have them sometimes, Like when its cold and windy like shibaman said.



me too...I run the same set up on all my fixies


----------



## roadfix

I've always had hoods with drop bars and found the hoods essential for out-of-the-saddle climbing or when simply hammering out of the saddle. 
For those who run drops without hoods, how do you do on long climbs? I've never run this set up before so I'm curious.


----------



## Dave Hickey

roadfix said:


> I've always had hoods with drop bars and found the hoods essential for out-of-the-saddle climbing or when simply hammering out of the saddle.
> For those who run drops without hoods, how do you do on long climbs? I've never run this set up before so I'm curious.


For normal climbs, my hands are in the same position as they would be if I had hoods.. I've become very used to it.. You don't have the real strong "grip" that hoods provide but I find it comfortable

For a real tough climb, my hands are on the drops...


----------



## majura

roadfix said:


> ...all depends on your riding style. Best thing to do is experiment. You'll eventually end up the ideal set up that's right for you.


Start with drops. See how much you like/use the actual 'drop' part of the handlebar. I use drops because although I don't use them a lot when commuting, I still use them. I also use the same bike for longer rides where the drops are used a lot more.

If you find you don't use them or don't like them AND they're somehow getting in the way you can flip them, chop them and you'll have Bullhorns. You _can_ still use the same levers although Time Trial levers will look cleaner and allow you to use the end of the horns. Alternatively put them up on fleabay, buy TT levers there too or swap them over Craigslist.


----------



## DIRT BOY

*I went with Bull Horns on my first FG/SS road bike...*

and after I realized how much I enjoy and how my rides are getting longer, I decided I want drops. It's flat as a pancake here, but I miss the extra position of getting aero on the bike.

With only one gear when you need to hammer and get some speed, getting into the drops helps and I can generate more power in this position. 

I am going to run them with out hoods and cross levers for now. I don't think I need the hoods for the one "climb" I will encounter. Plus on my Madison, drops keeps the "Old School" traditional look. I went with Nitto B-177.

Now, on my commuter/coffee/city SS/FG I will stay with my Nitto Bull Horns. I don't need the extra hand position.

Like others said, start with drops and see how you like them and IF you even use the drops.

If you getting longer BH and will use the ends more often, then get aero brake levers that go on the ends. If you will maily be on the tops or bends, maybe a cross lever with suit you. I use croos levers on my Nitto Bull Horns.

Also not ALL bull horns will accept bar-end aero brake levers. My Nitto BH-018 don't.

Maybe try some cheap drops or BH from a friend, ebay or a LBS parts bin.
Once you decided the style you wnat, then get some nicer ones or the ones you WANT.

If you want some drops, I am going to be selling off my Schwin Madsion 31.8 drops and stem.


----------



## JakeBikes37

Glad that someone else had problems with feeling in your hands with Bullhorn. It kinda freaked me out at first. So I switched back to drops as well.


----------

